# Kein Charakterupload



## Gecko32 (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also ich wollte meinen Charakter, mit dem ich zwar schon länger spiele, den ich aber noch nie mit BLASC hochgeladen habe, jetzt mal mitmeiner buffed.de Seite verknüpfen. Habe auch beide BLASC-Versionen (3 Beta, 2.5) ausprobiert, bei der Beta von 3 war ich mir nicht sicher ob man noch irgendwas einstellen muss, aber in Rom erschein eine Meldung, von wegen "Profiler aktualisiert".
Bei 2.5 dieselbe Meldung, bloß mit eineranderen Profiler-Version. Als ich die Meldung las, (zuerst bei 3, dann bei 2) dachte ich, ich beende Rom mal und warte 15 min.
Aber als dann bei Version 3 NICHTS in meinem Profil zu sehen war, und dann nach der anschließenden Installation und Einrichtung der Version 2.5 AUCH NICHT, da war ich doch etwas verärgert.
Habe jetzt hier im Forum gelesen, dass ähnliche Probleme offenbar schon einmal aufgefallen sind, und dass am Ende alles wieder ging. Aber bei mir gehts nicht, muss ich noch irgendwas beachten ?

(ROM ist auf dem neuesten Stand)
Danke im Vorraus

EDIT: Bitte löschen, SRY aber der Charakter hat ne 3/4 Stunde zum Upload gebraucht^^
Tschuldigung, habe nicht mit so viel Wartezeit gerechnet. SRY, SRY, SRY.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2010)

Ich sag mal leise Sch....alalala.
BLASC3 hatte nicht die letzten Profiler, sondern noch Test-Versionen drin.

Jetzt sollte es korrekt updaten :-)


----------



## Gecko32 (7. Februar 2010)

Tja. äh,
es geht wieder nicht. also ich versuchs jetzt schon seit tagen, es klappt einfach nicht, einmal hat er alles verknüpft (BLASC 2) also versuche ich es wieder und wieder mit BLASC 2, aber es klappt nicht.
Keine Meldung nach dem Beenden des Games, null.
Dabei bin ich schon Lvl 22 und Lvl 20, und da steht nch 17/20. Klappt irgendwie nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ach ja, mit BLASC 3 geht überhaupt nichts. komisch.


----------



## Gecko32 (7. Februar 2010)

ähm, klappt nicht mehr, weder mit 2 noch mit 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Hups. dachte mein anderer Thread wäre nicht gepostet worden ?!?!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2010)

Status: *Wird geprüft*


----------



## Khazius (9. Februar 2010)

Geht mir ebenso mit meinen WOW-Chars.
Der Pfad ist korrekt und der Account nun auch angezeigt (musste 1x als Admin WoW starten).

Übertragen wird jedoch keiner meiner Chars.

Ich muss doch nichts weiteres einstellen oder?

P.S. Windows 7, 64 bit


----------



## GloraX (9. Februar 2010)

Khazius schrieb:


> Geht mir ebenso mit meinen WOW-Chars.
> Der Pfad ist korrekt und der Account nun auch angezeigt (musste 1x als Admin WoW starten).
> 
> Übertragen wird jedoch keiner meiner Chars.
> ...



Habe gleiches Problem.


----------



## kissen (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo^^
Ich stehe also nicht alleine mit dem problem da.Bekomme meine Char-daten auch nicht hoch geladen,werder mit blasc2.5 noch mit Blasc3.
Gruß


----------



## Nyrdara (15. Februar 2010)

Habs heut installiert - jedoch wird auch mir nix von wegen Charakterupload angezeigt - was gestern mit 2.5 übrigens auch net geklappt hab - der vio Protodrache wird trotz mehrfachem manuellen Upload immer noch net angezeigt...


----------



## PoPo (21. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Hatte selbes Problem mit dem Chrakterupload. Deshalb auch deinstalliert und die alte Version drauf gemacht, bei der es dann auch funktioniert hat.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Februar 2010)

Also, ist die Quintessenz, dass es mit blasc3 und RoM nicht geht?

Ich mein, die Welt geht für mich nicht unter, wenn meine Chars nicht in der buffed.de Datenbank stehen. 
Aber so ein kleines offizielles Statement, dass das mit blasc3 nicht geht und "man daran arbeitet..." wär doch vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Dann kommt man sich als Anwender nicht ganz so dämlich vor^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. Februar 2010)

Also mit der alten Version geht mein Upload ohne Probleme mit Blasc 3 leider gar nicht =(


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Also mit der alten Version geht mein Upload ohne Probleme mit Blasc 3 leider gar nicht =(



Wann hast du BLASC3 installiert? Und kam zwischendurch mal die Meldung bzgl. eines Updates von BLASC3 in BLASC3?


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Februar 2010)

Bei mir kam gestern automatisch der Update auf 1.0.3

Hochgeladen wir trotzdem kein RoM Char. Nur die Zeiten...


----------



## Vigilantus (24. Februar 2010)

Vor etwa 4h neueste BLASC3-Version heruntergeladen und installiert, nach vorheriger Entfernung der alten Version, und Löschen aller bestehenden Daten (SaveVariables.lua, BLASCProfiler-Ordner im Interface/Addons - Verzeichnis).

Folgende Beobachtungen (Vista SP2 32bit):


Sämtliche Einstellungen anderer Addons, bzw. die gesamte SaveVariables.lua wird regelmäßig resettet (auch, wenn keine anderen Addons installiert sind).
Charakter wird nur in die Uploadliste eingefügt, wenn ich nach dem Beenden des Spiels den BLASC-Client neustarte. (ist aber anscheinend auch bei BLASC 2 so)
Fehler beim Beenden des Spiels ("Runes of Magic funktioniert nicht mehr richtig und muss beendet werden") <-- tritt nur bei installiertem/aktiviertem BLASC 3 auf, allerdings auchnicht immer, sondern eher sporadisch. Möglicherweise gibt es hier einen Zusammenhang, wenn Einstellungen geändert werden (Aktionsleisten verschieben/Größe des Chatfensters ändern...).
Anscheinend greift BLASC zu einem ungünstigem Zeitpunkt auf die SaveVariables.lua zu... ?

Eine nette Sache hatte ich vorher noch, mit der am 20.2. geupdateten Version: nachdem es BLASC anscheinend vor dem Update nicht möglich war, die Daten hochzuladen, wurden die vermutlich über mehrere Tage gesammelten Daten in die SaveVariables.lua geschrieben, in welcher sich dann BLASCProfiler{} über 50.000 Zeilen erstreckte und so natürlich auch zu einem Reset der Einstellungen führte.

Bin vorerst wieder auf BLASC2 zurückgewechselt, bei Bedarf (Fehleranalyse o.ä.) würde ich aber auch die derzeitige Version nochmal testen, lieber wäre mir aber eine neue/gefixte.

Vigilantus


----------



## Nidderauer (24. Februar 2010)

Da ich nicht den Eindruck habe, dass sich das so bald ändert (wenn es denn überhaupt wahrgenommen wird?), hab ich jetzt auch blasc3 runtergeworfen.

blasc2.5 funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Vigilantus (25. Februar 2010)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> Anscheinend greift BLASC zu einem ungünstigem Zeitpunkt auf die SaveVariables.lua zu... ?



Habe das mal ausprobiert... sobald die SaveVariables.lua von irgeneinem anderen Programm geöffnet/benutzt wird, während Runes of Magic versucht diese neu zu schreiben, crasht der Client und es kann (kommt) zu Fehlern in der Datei kommen, die beim Neuladen ein komplettes Interfacereset bewirken.

Desweiteren werden unter BLASC2 2 Variablen am Ende der SaveVariables.lua geschrieben:

```
BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "110"
```
Unter BLASC 3 sieht das allerdings so aus:

```
BLASC_upload = 1BLASC_Version = "110"
```

(Versionsnummer stimmt jetzt nicht, es geht vorallem darum, dass beide direkt nacheinander, ohne irgendwelche Trennung stehen)

Vigilantus


----------



## Gecko32 (25. Februar 2010)

Hm, bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, weder mit 2, noch mit 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kenshin81 (3. März 2010)

irgendwas neues hier? bzw funktioniert der alte Client definitiv als Alternative?


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2010)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> Habe das mal ausprobiert... sobald die SaveVariables.lua von irgeneinem anderen Programm geöffnet/benutzt wird, während Runes of Magic versucht diese neu zu schreiben, crasht der Client und es kann (kommt) zu Fehlern in der Datei kommen, die beim Neuladen ein komplettes Interfacereset bewirken.
> 
> Desweiteren werden unter BLASC2 2 Variablen am Ende der SaveVariables.lua geschrieben:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - wird geprüft.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2010)

Also das Problem mit dem Umbruch in den Upload-Daten ist eigentlich im aktuellsten Patch schon behoben.


----------



## Grom087 (8. März 2010)

ich hab so ein ähnliches problem ich hab jetzt seti ca 3 tagen Blasc3 und versuch genauso lang schon meine chars hochzuladen von wow der pfad ist koreckt eingestelt ich bekomme beim schliesen des spiels auch die meldung das meine wowo acc daten hochgeladen werden aba das einzige was hochgeladen wird ist die spielzeit und sonst nichts ich probiers jetzt schon seit dem ich die neue version hab aba es leuft einfach nichts hab (win xp 32bit Sp3)


----------



## Femorka Enroon (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze nun seit 3 oder 4 Tagen Blasc3, auch bei mir wird nichts mehr aktualisiert. Weder der Autoblog nochst sonst eine Veränderung. Ich bekomme nicht mal eine Meldung das Daten übertragen werden. Ich benutze Windows7 64bit.

Achja es handelt sich in meinem Fall um WoW. Für was anderes nutze ich den Blasc3 nicht. Evtl. noch zur Zeiterkennung bei anderen Spielen.

MfG

Femorka


----------



## Gecko32 (8. März 2010)

Das habe ich bei mir jetzt auch...von wegen alles hochgeladen.
Die Meldung kommt, ich schau bei buffed rein, nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pferdesalamie (8. März 2010)

also das problem bei mir ist das er irgendwie keine verbindung zum addon sever bekommt und wen ich wow beende immer die meldung kommt fehler beil daten hochladen hab aber über die testbutten für die verbindung getestet und da kommt die meldung das alles inordnung wärer!!!
muss dazu sagen voher hatt esschonmal geklappt tadelos hab den mal geändert das es direkt mit windows startet und update sucht wobei noch keine inet verbindung stand hab das mit den updates den geändert wirde und seitden kommen die probleme


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2010)

Es gibt wohl ein generelles Problem, wenn man vorher BLASC2 drauf hatte und deinstalliert - Dann wird der BLASCProfiler (Addon) anscheinend nicht neu von BLASC3 installiert. Das wird bereits geprüft. Den Profiler kann man derweil manuell über http://wowdata.buffe...tools/luaupload herunterladen.


----------



## Gecko32 (9. März 2010)

und der rom-profiler ?^^


----------



## WoWFreak84 (9. März 2010)

Na ich hoffe ihr bekommt das mit dem Charakter-Upload hin. ^^
Alte Charaktere werden zwar upgedatet aber neue Charaktere werden irgendwie nicht übertragen.
So fehlt von meinem Todesritter Forgrim und meinem Paladin Nylo in meinem MyBuffed-Profil leider jede Spur.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2010)

Sieht so aus, als wären die Charaktere da, aber die mybuffed-Zuordnung spinnt. Wird geprüft.


----------



## Grom087 (10. März 2010)

also selbst mit dem Blasc Profiler addon das ich runtergeladen hab gehts nicht er zeigt sie mir einfach nicht an ich muss sie immer manuel reinladen aba da fehlen mir dann daten wie rezepte und so


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2010)

Die Charaktere sollten jetzt wieder normal rein kommen und die Charzuordnung zum mybuffed-Profil ist soweit auch repariert.


----------



## Grom087 (12. März 2010)

danke funktioniert wieder cool


----------



## Panoram (14. März 2010)

Also ich muss vermerken das es bei mir nicht funktioniert ob wohl ich Blasc drei frisch auf windows 7 installiert habe. kann es sein das es nicht mit windows 7 kompatibel ist. weil einmal hat es geklappt seit dem nie wieder.


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2010)

Panoram schrieb:


> Also ich muss vermerken das es bei mir nicht funktioniert ob wohl ich Blasc drei frisch auf windows 7 installiert habe. kann es sein das es nicht mit windows 7 kompatibel ist. weil einmal hat es geklappt seit dem nie wieder.



Nein - aber unter 64-Bit-Betriebssystemen ist es (momentan) nicht empfehlenswert BLASC3 in den Standard-Programme-Ordner zu installieren.


----------



## Arkryos (15. März 2010)

klappt jetzt bei mir auch *freu*
(ich muss die buffed.de-Leute aber darauf hinweisen dass der E-mail Link in den Themen-Benachrichtigungen manchmal nicht klappt, und auf ein nicht existierendes Thema verweist. Vielleicht sollte dass auch noch mal unter die Lupe genommen werden, klappt aber jetzt wieder...)^^


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2010)

Arkryos schrieb:


> klappt jetzt bei mir auch *freu*
> (ich muss die buffed.de-Leute aber darauf hinweisen dass der E-mail Link in den Themen-Benachrichtigungen manchmal nicht klappt, und auf ein nicht existierendes Thema verweist. Vielleicht sollte dass auch noch mal unter die Lupe genommen werden, klappt aber jetzt wieder...)^^



Mh - vielleicht wurde das Thema verschoben.


----------



## Denkwarze (20. März 2010)

Hm. Auch mit der letzten Blasc3-Version 1.0.0.5 hab' ich Probleme (Win XP Pro64)...

Das Widget in der Taskleiste sagt zwar regelmäßig, daß es meine RoM-Daten erfogreich überträgt.
Aber auf meiner mybuffed-Seite steht immer noch "Es wurde noch kein Charakter zugefügt".
Der Char in der Datenbank ist (am 11.3.) von einem meiner anderen Rechner dahingekommen.

Kann man die RoM-Daten auch manuel übertragen, würde das helfen?

Was mache ich falsch??? :-(


----------



## Denkwarze (7. April 2010)

Hallo?

Tut sich da noch was in Sachen 64-bit XP?

Grüße!


----------



## RoMTwink (23. April 2010)

_Eine Anmerkung vorweg: In den BLASC-Support-Beiträgen herrscht ein heilloses Durcheinander mit RoM und WoW und BLASC2 und BLASC3 vor. Mein Vorschlag wäre, sowohl BLASC2 von BLASC3 eindeutig zu trennen, als auch WoW von RoM. Und nicht alles zusammen in einem Beitrag..._


*Ich habe zwei buffed-Accounts:*
buffed.de-Account "PainInjector": Soll nur meinen RoM Main-Charakter enthalten namens "*PainInjector*".
buffed.de-Account "RoMTwink": Soll alle meine 8 Twink-Charaktere in RoM enthalten (das ist ein gesonderter RoM-Account): Twinkschneider, Twinkschreiner, Twinkgärtner, Twinkrüstung, Twinkalchemie, Twinkkoch, Twinkschmied und Twinkdrops.

Leider lädt bei mir BLASC2 die Charakterdaten meiner Twinks scheinbar hoch (sie sind in der RoM-Datenbank zu finden), ich die Charaktere aber nicht meinem buffed-Accunt zuordnen. Im BLASC-Tool habe ich die Zuordnung korrekt eingestellt.
Lediglich mein Twink namens "Twinkalchemie" wird mir bei meiner mybuffed-Seite von RoMTwink angeboten. Warum nicht auch die anderen 7 Twink-Charaktere?

Kleine Zusatzanmerkung noch: Im BLASC2-Tool werden Umlaute (Twinkgärtner, Twinkrüstung) nicht korrekt dargestellt, ebenfalls siehe Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2010)

RoMTwink schrieb:


> _Eine Anmerkung vorweg: In den BLASC-Support-Beiträgen herrscht ein heilloses Durcheinander mit RoM und WoW und BLASC2 und BLASC3 vor. Mein Vorschlag wäre, sowohl BLASC2 von BLASC3 eindeutig zu trennen, als auch WoW von RoM. Und nicht alles zusammen in einem Beitrag..._
> 
> 
> *Ich habe zwei buffed-Accounts:*
> ...




Die sind alle unterschiedlichen buffed-Accounts zugeordnet. "Warum nicht auch die anderen 7 Twink-Charaktere?" - Das passiert wenn...

1. ... du bei einem Kumpel/Freund/Freundin/Bekannten/What ever gespielt hast der/die auch BLASC nutzt, bevor du die Chars bei dir selbst zugeordnet hast.
2. ... Charaktere mit selben Namen auf dem gleichen Server bereits zuvor einem anderen Spieler gehörten - was wir nicht prüfen können.

Die Account-Zuordnungen entfernen wir im Lauf des Tages, dann sollte es nach dem nächsten Upload wieder passen.


----------



## Kolumbien (23. April 2010)

Ich hab auch ein problem mit blasc. ich würde gerne meine spielzeit messen lassen aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. hab schon alles eingestellt was in blasc menü möglich ist und es zeigt mir auch das es aktiv ist. ich bin ratlos kann mir wer helfen.

mfg Kolumbien


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2010)

Kolumbien schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein problem mit blasc. ich würde gerne meine spielzeit messen lassen aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. hab schon alles eingestellt was in blasc menü möglich ist und es zeigt mir auch das es aktiv ist. ich bin ratlos kann mir wer helfen.
> 
> mfg Kolumbien



Ein Thread pro Thema ist garnicht so unübersichtlich....


----------



## Kolumbien (23. April 2010)

das hat mir jetzt sehr geholfen grins. ne ich wusst nicht wo ich den thread aufmachen sollte alles so verschachtel grins. würd mich freuen wenn du es hier dann auch beantworten kannst bei den etlichen fragen im threat grins (mal wieder).

mfg Kolumbien


----------



## RoMTwink (23. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die sind alle unterschiedlichen buffed-Accounts zugeordnet.


Verbesserungsvorschlag: Könnt Ihr auf romdata.buffed.de nicht die Funktion hinzufügen, dass man beim Anklicken eines RoM-Charakters angezeigt bekommt, welchem buffed-Account der Charakter zugeordnet ist? Das wäre so eine Art Rückwärtssuche. Ich denke, das wäre (zumindest datenschutzrechtlich) kein Problem, oder? Datenbank-IT-technisch wohl auch nicht? Was sagen Deine Playadata-Kollegen dazu, Christian?



ZAM schrieb:


> 1. ... du bei einem Kumpel/Freund/Freundin/Bekannten/What ever gespielt hast der/die auch BLASC nutzt, bevor du die Chars bei dir selbst zugeordnet hast.


Das stimmt! Ich (buffed-Konto PainInjector) und meine beiden Kumpels, buffed-Konten Docktor Faibs und Mcfestos, spielen alle die Twink-Charaktere. Ich sag den Jungs mal, dass sie ihr BLASC so konfigurieren, dass die Twink-Charaktere nur mit dem buffed-Konto RoMTwink gesyncht werden dürfen und nicht mit den buffed-Konten unserer RoM-Main-Charaktere. Ich hatte sowas auch schon vermutet. Bei Docktor Faibs taucht z.B. unser Twinkschneider-Charakter auf.



ZAM schrieb:


> Die Account-Zuordnungen entfernen wir im Lauf des Tages, dann sollte es nach dem nächsten Upload wieder passen.


Bis jetzt habt Ihr wohl die Zuordnungen noch nicht manuell entfernt, zumindest geht es bis jetzt noch nicht. (Um 20 Uhr getestet.)


----------

